# Daman Medical Insurance



## tackleberry (Nov 29, 2014)

I have recently changed companies, from public to private,, which posed some interesting visa issues but ultimately I moved across with the minimum of fuss.

However, when I queried the medical insurance package that came (Daman - Enhanced Bronze) with the position, I was allocated a Daman policy that excluded emergency treatment in my home country - which in the 4 years I have worked for public (and private) has never happened before. Subsequent questioning has revealed that emergency treatment in the UK is excluded and, more worryingly, there is no way I can "top-up" policies (for me and my spouse) as the policy does not allow for it. Previous plans (enhanced Sahtak Sapphire etc - allowed for employee contributions).

So does anyone know:

1. Is this true - is there no way I can voluntarily top up my current plan?
2. If not then how can I arrange a separate policy to cover the possibility of emergency treatment hen I go home on leave.

TIA

T


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

As a UK citizen/passport holder, you will always get Emergency Treatment if you fall ill in the UK.

No idea about question 2 if they bill you, but I'd guess there would be a UK insurer who would cover that but the local guys here won't for sure.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We purchased an annual travel insurance plan for the whole family that covers us for medical treatment worldwide - excluding the UAE.
As twowheels already mentioned - UK passport holders who are non-resident are entitled to free Emergency care if visiting the UK (and I understand you are also able to maintain your GP, even when you are non-resident).
If you check the rules - the moment you become “resident” again - you are entitled to full NHS cover again - so I imagine some people might go home for treatment and immediately become a resident to get this benefit.
The travel insurance was purchased online from a UK based company - holidayguard.com

Cheers
Steve


----------

